
Unlikely discovery of a mouth-brooding fish that lives in the deep sea - sohkamyung
https://natureecoevocommunity.nature.com/users/361909-randy-singer/posts/61137-finding-dories-an-unlikely-discovery-of-a-mouth-brooding-fish-that-lives-in-the-deep-sea
======
fiblye
From the first sentence of the article:

>The deep ocean is frequently assumed to be a homogeneous system lacking
diverse life history strategies found in shallower waters.

I feel like most people imagine the deep sea is even stranger and more
bizarre?

------
NotSammyHagar
Today I learned: Mouth-brooding - holding developing young (eggs or larvae) in
the mouth of the animal.

------
pvaldes
I would not use the word deep-sea here. The species range from epipelagic to
the first middle of mesopelagic and lives in soft bottoms that can still
receive light. Is better to save the term deep-sea for the bathyal area.

Mouth incubation is uncommon but happens in some families (mostly Perciformes
if I'm remembering correctly). Is pretty interesting to find this in Zeiforms.

------
pattisapu
Reminds me of Mr. Tilapia in Eric Carle's book Mr. Seahorse:
[http://tinyurl.com/vmnlk27](http://tinyurl.com/vmnlk27)

